# Floor mats



## Tiger Joe (Aug 18, 2021)

I’m trying to protect the original carpet in my 70 GTO a bit. Car has dark green interior. Previous owner threw some genetic green mats in

looking online I found several sites that list original style floor mats, but I can’t seem to find dark green. Anyone know a place?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm not aware of any OE-style rubber floor mats in Green of any shade.
Some will dye them but I'm not sure how well that holds up over time and use.

ACC offers Loop carpet mats in all colors of carpeting they sell. 
Well made and their colors are spot on IMO. 
I have used their carpets but not the mats, but if they're like the carpet I think they would be nicely made.


----------



## Tiger Joe (Aug 18, 2021)

FWIW and anyone looking. I ended up finding a set of rubber mats from legendary that came in dark green. 
Don’t think they are exact reproduction of originals, but the look good and fit well


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Good Deal. I wasn't aware anyone was offering Green.
How do they look compared to the OE?


----------



## Tiger Joe (Aug 18, 2021)

Well I’m not sure exactly what originals looked like. But I gather they had the silver Pontiac emblem in them? Like the 67 nose emblem. These are solid green with GTO in the middle. But they fit nice


----------

